# JS Attractor Max



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw this call while surfing the internet. Sounds like a very good call. I like JS sounds, especially their cottontail and yellow hammer woodpecker. I already have 2 of the JS e-callers. A Gallows and the small attractor two. This new call comes with 10 sounds and you can load more or change the sounds on it. Dont get me wrong I still like my Foxpro Scorpion also, but hell I might need another e-caller to add to my arsenal, lol

I found them as low as $84.24 with free shipping, I sent Hunters Specialties an email to see if mp3 sounds will load on them. I added a small tweeter speaker to my attractor 2, but I like the fact you can put different sounds on this one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice, thanks PW.


----------

